# conectar salida auriculares a un equipo hifi



## xalva (Jul 9, 2007)

Buenas, mis conocimientos de electronica dejan mucho que desear, pero tengo entendido que si quiero conectar la salida de auriculares a un altavoz, necesito un adaptador de impedancia o algo así.
En realidad quiero conectar la salida de auriculares de un amplificador de guitarra a un equipo hifi pero no me atrevo a hacerlo directamente por miedo a cargarme los altavoces o alguna otra cosa. ¿Donde puedo conseguir el adaptador de impedancia adecuado para lo que pretendo?. Gracias


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 23, 2007)

La salida de auriculares, siempre es una salida preamplificada, lista para ser conectada en una entrada "aux" "line in", si es un minicomponente, suelen tener atrás 2 fichas RCA de entrada (NO CONFUNDIR CON LOS DE SALIDA DE PARLANTES que traen algunos modelos)
Pero si pones distorsión, te aviso que va a sonar horrible, como con  mucho agudo y muy "raspante" porque los parlantes de los amplificador de guitarra son "especiales". Lo correcto sería que del amplificador de guitarra pases a un simulador de parlantes y de ahí al Hi-Fi

Saludos.

PD: Cuando lo conectes, subí el volumen de a poco, es regla de seguridad.


----------



## Dano (Dic 23, 2007)

Si quieres usar el equipo Hi-Fi en todo su integridad vas a necesistar ademas un compresor y un buen equalizador, sino va a sonar como dice pocoexperto

Saludos


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 27, 2007)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Si quieres usar el equipo Hi-Fi en todo su integridad vas a necesistar ademas un compresor y un buen equalizador,
> Saludos



Eso es lo que hace el simulador de parlantes....

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Dic 27, 2007)

pocoexperto dijo:
			
		

> Dano dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo los simuladores de parlantes que conozco no tienen compresor ni buen equalizador, más bien dejan bastante que desear.

Saludos


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 28, 2007)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> pocoexperto dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un buen simulador de parlantes es el DRP-1 de Marshall https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about18674.html
Pero ninguno tiene compresor, ponerle haría que deje de sonar como en un amplificador de guitarra común, que es lo que se intenta lograr.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Abr 17, 2008)

Este simulador no te va dejar deseando mucho (supongo) yo no lo armé, pero estoy por armarlo.
La parte de los  inductores se puede omitir, es solo si trabaja con la salida de parlantes de un cabezal (no mas de 100w) que para mí no tiene mucho sentido...
Si alguien necesita mas información, tengo su manual e imágenes del interior y exterior de este bicho...

Saludos.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 29, 2009)

Ya pasó tiempo desde el último mensaje de este post, pero quería aclarar algo que luego e me vino a la mente:
*Para conectar una guitarra electrica a un equipo Hi Fi*
necesitas un preamplificador de guitarra y luego un simulador, el marshall DRP-1 es eso, si quieres usar un simulador, entonces necesitas un amplificador de guitarra, donde enchufar la guitarra(para usar el pre) y sacar la señal por la toma de linea o auriculares, a esa señal pasarla por un simulador de parlantes y luego al Hi fi...

Saludos.


----------



## letcana (Ene 1, 2010)

Hola,

me quiero comprar una guitarra y estaba pensando de utilizar el Hi-Fi en vez de comprar un amplificador. 

Tenia pensado comprer un simulador de amplificador (tipo Korg AX5G) para conectarlo entre la guitarra y el Hi-Fi. Por lo que tengo entendido el simulador haria la funcion del preamplificador mas los efectos. El Hi-Fi haria las funciones de etapa de potencia. Es esta teoria correcta?

Alguien tiene idea de la calidad de sonido que tendria?

pocoexperto, cuando dices que los parlantes de guitarra son un poco 'especiales', a que te refieres (ancho de banda...)?

Gracias.


----------



## Mostdistortion (May 7, 2010)

Cuando me refiero a que son especiales, me refiero a la respuesta en frecuencia, respecto de usar pedalera, en ese caso ya no necesitas preamplificador, porque esas pedaleras suelen traer entrada directamente para Hi-fi, averigua si la que quieres comprar lo trae, aún así, me parece que es mejor conectarlo a un ampli de guitarra no solo por el sonido, tengo entendido que si tocaras a muy alto volumen podrias dañar los parlantes de tu hi-fi, porque no están preparados para eso.

Saludos.

Acá tenés una explicación de las diferencias entre un parlante de Hifi y uno de instrumento
http://www.gmarts.org/index.php?go=211

Saludos.


----------

